# Cyp henryii x2



## tocarmar (Mar 19, 2010)

Here are a few pics for you all to drool over!!! LOL 

This 1 is the one in guess the species!! It has 2 flowers. Should be fully open within the week. Sorry for the pic, the flash screwed it up!!.







These next 2 pics are of the larger 1. It has 3 flowers.. It should be all open within the week.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice, I have no luck w/ cyps, what media are they in?


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 19, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Nice, I have no luck w/ cyps, what media are they in?



Eric,
I mix my own, it is regular top soil with perlite, fir bark, some diatomite, I also put diatomite in the bottom of the pots to help with drainage. I will top it with pine needles when I put them outside for there winter rest.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 19, 2010)

Makes me glad it's really close to being Spring here.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 20, 2010)

neat! Those flowers are held so tightly together


----------



## Dido (Mar 20, 2010)

A relly cie plant. please post again when it is fully opend


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes, do post shots again. These too came from the Taiwan shipment?


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 20, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Yes, do post shots again. These too came from the Taiwan shipment?



Yes, I will post more pics. Hopefully they will be all open before next Wednesday, as I am going on Vaca. (Longwood Gardens).

Yes, These came from the Taiwan shipment. My friend got some others, that he let me borrow for breeding, I will post pics of them as well. I have been trying to get him to sell them to me but he hasn't given in YET!!


----------

